# Amplificador con el Lm 380



## Gabf (Abr 4, 2007)

Hice un amplificador de 3 w que saque de un "diario" d electronica que se distribuye aca en arg. 

tiene control de tonos y volumen. pero la verdad que no me andubo. o sea suena pero sin amplificar el sonido... alguein armo este circuito? le andubo :S? cuando pasa lo qeu me pasa a mi es por algo en especial que me tendria que fijar? muchas gracias


----------



## apertao (Abr 7, 2007)

hola gabf yo lo arme hace muchos años y me sono bien, aunque muy bajo, ten cuidado que los hay de 14 y de 8 patillas ,si no recuerdo mal. Suelen ser muy duros porque yo los machacaba haciendo gamberradas y no pasaba nada.Es bueno quele pongasun disipados pequeño.No tiene mayor complicacion


----------



## EME_JuanAndrade (Ago 20, 2007)

A mi me encantaba ese ic, casi no necesitaba componentes externos y trabajaba lo mismo con una pila de 9 que con una fuente de 25v. Se calentaba un demonial, pero nunca se quejaba. Aca ya no lo consigo.


----------

